# Zino Platinum Crown Series Barrel Cigar Review - The bet non cuban you can buy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is the best non cuban out there period. Anyone who smokes habanos regularly (acclimated properly) know they are the best in the world. This is...

Read the full review here: Zino Platinum Crown Series Barrel Cigar Review - The bet non cuban you can buy


----------

